# Stanley Bailey (no 6 type 11) Low Knob Measurements??



## benspragge (Mar 24, 2019)

*"Does anyone have a profile template, or just a picture with measurements for this knob? I have a lathe and would like to turn a new one."*

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum.

I've recently picked up a rusted solid #6 type 11 Stanley Bailey fore plane for free that I'd love to try and resurrect.

As you can see (pictures below), it's missing the tote and front knob.

As for the other parts, it has everything, but the chip breaker screw, and the front knob screw is bent (which, when I'm able to remove it, I'll try heating it and rebending it.) You may find it a waste to restore, but it's a fun project. I've been spraying it with PB blaster and letting it soak. Over the next few weeks, I'll do the same until I'm able to loosen up the parts. Then I'll use electrolysis to remove and repair most of the rust, and finish the restore as usual.

Lee Valley provides a wonderful PDF template for the tote, but I've searched all over the internet for profile and/or measurements for the knob with no luck.

The type 11 is the last model with the low knob, and if I'm correct, the no 5, 6, & 7 all have the same knob.

I found these measurements on the sawmill blog, but I'm not sure if they are correct:

"Low knob #5 :: #6
Widest: 1 3/4" :: 1 7/8" 
Base: 1 3/16" :: 1 5/16" 
Waist: 15/16" :: 1" 
Height: 1 15/16" :: 2 1/16"

*Does anyone have a profile template, or just a picture with measurements for this knob? I have a lathe and would like to turn a new one.*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Stanley No. 6c, type 10…low knob….I can get a few pictures of it, and the sizes….give a day or so…


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dont have measurements but the one's you provided sound about right. I have made quite a few sets of knobs and totes. I never wrote down knob measurents to keep unfortunately. I like a taller mushroom style. I made a few changes to the LV tote drawings to fit larger hands and change the rear curve and angle, here.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think the #5 knob is the same as 6-8. Same would be true for the totes. Do you have any other planes with these size of knobs?


----------



## benspragge (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you *bandit571*, pictures and measurements would be great.

Thanks for sharing *OSU55*, that's a great post. I'd like to try to get as original as possible, but down the road I may use those plans, they look great.

Yes *WayneC*, I believe others have reported for the low nob, 5-7 are the same, with 8 being slightly larger or different. But there's conflicting information, (like you've seen with my numbers above). They may not have been as consistent in the early models.

Never-the-less, I'd like to make a low knob that's as true to the original as I can (I'll be satisfied with #5-8 sized knobs). Down the road I may pick up an old knob up to copy it's profile and make plans for everyone to use, because I can't find any.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If bandit is not able to find one, I can pull out some parts plane. I'm pretty sure I would have a type 11 #6 in the restore bin.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Near as I can tell…Height =2" Bottom diameter =1-1/4', neck diameter = 1", Large diameter = 1-3/4" 









Stanley No. 6c, type 10









Have three planes with the low knobs….a #6c, a #7c ( type 9) and a #8, type 7…...









I have a type 10 No. 4…but the large diameter is a bit smaller..1-1/2"










Will this do?


----------



## benspragge (Mar 24, 2019)

Great, thanks *Bandit571*! Very nice planes.

I'll send pictures when I have it made.


----------

